# Insigne a Toronto. Ufficiale. Lo stipendio monstre.



## admin (4 Gennaio 2022)

Sky: in serata Insigne ha firmato il contratto che dalla prossima stagione lo legherà al Toronto. Le cifre del trasferimento: 11,5 milioni di euro a stagione più 4,5 milioni di bonus legati a gol e assist. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà entro l'inizio della prossima settimana.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: in serata Insigne ha firmato il contratto che dalla prossima stagione lo legherà al Toronto. Le cifre del trasferimento: 11,5 milioni di euro a stagione più 4,5 milioni di bonus legati a gol e assist. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà entro l'inizio della prossima settimana.


E c'è gente che non arriva a fine mese....


----------



## Solo (4 Gennaio 2022)

Probabilmente dopo l'Europeo si considera appagato e vuole godersi la vita. Non lo biasimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: in serata Insigne ha firmato il contratto che dalla prossima stagione lo legherà al Toronto. Le cifre del trasferimento: 11,5 milioni di euro a stagione più 4,5 milioni di bonus legati a gol e assist. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà entro l'inizio della prossima settimana.


Pensano solo ai soldi.
Ambizioni sportive zero.

Buona vita.
Il calcio si scordera' di te..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensano solo ai soldi.
> Ambizioni sportive zero.
> 
> Buona vita.
> Il calcio si scordera' di te..



Che poi certe cifre potrebbero far vacillare noi poveri mortali,non certo i calciatori di oggi.
Con tutto quello che anche Insigne avrà guadagnato in tutta la sua carriera,immagino possa vivere di rendita lui,la famiglia e la futura famiglia dei figli.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Gennaio 2022)

Sono convinto che il suo procuratore avrà sondato le 3 big italiane ricevendo 3 porte in faccia,per uno stipendio da 4-5 / 5 da una delle 3 sarebbe rimasto in A.


----------



## Tsitsipas (4 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo me farà 2-3 anni... il tempo di monetizzare e poi tornerà come ha fatto elsha in qualche squadra tipo roma p Fiorellina. a 33 anni. in tempo per continuare a giocare in nazionale e non finire tra i dimenticati come giovinco.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

mancini scelga un altro numero dieci per i playoff...questo ha mollato mentalmente.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Probabilmente dopo l'Europeo si considera appagato e vuole godersi la vita. Non lo biasimo.



Oggi Insigne prende 4,5 mln. Se a 30 anni nel pieno della tua carriera ti propongono la metà per rimanere, cosi hanno detto e nessuno ha smentito....e poi arriva uno a dartene 3/4 volte tanto, come fai a non sederti con la tua famiglia attorno ad un tavolo a non pensarci?

Io non gliene faccio una colpa, però spero si non sentire frasi del tipo "vado per il progetto", "è un campionato in grande crescita".....basta un "signori è un'offerta che non si poteva rifiutare".


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che il suo procuratore avrà sondato le 3 big italiane ricevendo 3 porte in faccia,per uno stipendio da 4-5 / 5 da una delle 3 sarebbe rimasto in A.



Passare da napoletano al Milan,Inter o Juve per 1mln in più l'anno avrebbe fatto veramente la figura del mercenario morto di fame....cosi invece cosa gli vuoi dire? Criticarlo è da ipocriti.


----------



## Raryof (4 Gennaio 2022)

Se Mancini è furbo non lo chiama più, non ha senso tenere fuori Pellegrini o Zaniolo per 'sto coso qui, cotto fisicamente e con troppo credito per non aver fatto nulla alla fine, è un giocatore pericoloso per la nazionale perché con lui in campo si gioca sempre in 10 quando si difende e davanti, nel calcio moderno, questi giocatorini possono piacere solamente in Canada o campionati simili.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi Insigne prende 4,5 mln. Se a 30 anni nel pieno della tua carriera ti propongono la metà per rimanere, cosi hanno detto e nessuno ha smentito....e poi arriva uno a dartene 3/4 volte tanto, come fai a non sederti con la tua famiglia attorno ad un tavolo a non pensarci?
> 
> Io non gliene faccio una colpa, però spero si non sentire frasi del tipo "vado per il progetto", "è un campionato in grande crescita".....basta un "signori è un'offerta che non si poteva rifiutare".


È comunque un epilogo che mi spiazza.
Che il Napoli gliene abbia offerto 2 ci sta pure ma la vera notizia è che da svincolato non abbia trovato chi gliene potesse riconoscere 6-7.
Vuoi vedere che era un fenomeno molto nostrano in pieno stile italico?


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: in serata Insigne ha firmato il contratto che dalla prossima stagione lo legherà al Toronto. Le cifre del trasferimento: 11,5 milioni di euro a stagione più 4,5 milioni di bonus legati a gol e assist. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà entro l'inizio della prossima settimana.


.


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: in serata Insigne ha firmato il contratto che dalla prossima stagione lo legherà al Toronto. Le cifre del trasferimento: 11,5 milioni di euro a stagione più 4,5 milioni di bonus legati a gol e assist. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà entro l'inizio della prossima settimana.


Leggo tanti messaggi di biasimo. 

Secondo me ha fatto benissimo. 
Perché intendiamoci, Insigne è un giocatore poco più che normale che ha goduto di attenzioni particolari ed eccessive semplicemente per il fatto di essere uno scugnizzo cresciuto nella squadra della sua città. Mai stato uno che sposta gli equilibri, mai stato un campione, mai stato uno da big europea. Mai stato davvero protagonista del cosiddetto "grande calcio". E mai lo sarebbe diventato.

Raccoglie i frutti della sua mediaticità in Italia, più che del suo talento. E fa benissimo, perché guadagnerà più del triplo di ciò che guadagna ora e va a vivere in un paese e in una città che, rispetto a Napoli, ma anche a qualsiasi altra città italiana, sta 20/30 anni nel futuro. Scelta azzeccatissima.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: in serata Insigne ha firmato il contratto che dalla prossima stagione lo legherà al Toronto. Le cifre del trasferimento: 11,5 milioni di euro a stagione più 4,5 milioni di bonus legati a gol e assist. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà entro l'inizio della prossima settimana.



Calciatore sopravvalutato.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È comunque un epilogo che mi spiazza.
> Che il Napoli gliene abbia offerto 2 ci sta pure ma la vera notizia è che da svincolato non abbia trovato chi gliene potesse riconoscere 6-7.
> Vuoi vedere che era un fenomeno molto nostrano in pieno stile italico?



Eto'o è andato a giocare nella steppa, decine di giocatori sono andati in Cina...io non sono affatto sorpreso...alla fine va a giocare in America in una bella città. 

Insigne non aveva mercato internazionale, è come Berardi, gente che può rimanere solamente in Italia. Alla Juve non interessava, al Milan che è stracoperto a sinistra nemmeno, all'Inter tatticamente sarebbe stato di difficile collocazione....Insigne o accettava i 2,5 l'anno a Napoli oppure ne accettava oltre 10 a Toronto....e dell'esito è inutile sorprendersi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2022)

fa benissimo, è un bidone e in una big non può giocare e più di 3M non può prendere.
cosa va a fare alla fiorentina di turno?

molto più intelligente lui che uno che si ostina a fare schifo e girare panchine.

e bravissimi anche a napoli, altro che "non si offre al ribasso" come per romagnoli.


----------



## Route66 (4 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Leggo tanti messaggi di biasimo.
> 
> Secondo me ha fatto benissimo.
> Perché intendiamoci, Insigne è un giocatore poco più che normale che ha goduto di attenzioni particolari ed eccessive semplicemente per il fatto di essere uno scugnizzo cresciuto nella squadra della sua città. Mai stato uno che sposta gli equilibri, mai stato un campione, mai stato uno da big europea. Mai stato davvero protagonista del cosiddetto "grande calcio". E mai lo sarebbe diventato.
> ...


Quoto tutto ma mi chiedo come fa una squadra del genere ad offrire quella cifra ad un giocatore simile(non un campione per intenderci) che ha già inesorabilmente imbroccato il viale del tramonto....
La bolla Cinese è già scoppiata adesso ci provano loro?


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: in serata Insigne ha firmato il contratto che dalla prossima stagione lo legherà al Toronto. Le cifre del trasferimento: 11,5 milioni di euro a stagione più 4,5 milioni di bonus legati a gol e assist. L'annuncio ufficiale arriverà entro l'inizio della prossima settimana.


che dire.....ha fatto bene, un'offerta irrinunciabile. 

piuttosto guarderei l'altro lato della medaglia: sti canadesi che non si sa manco chi siano e non contano nulla nel calcio mondiale hanno soldi da buttare (11.5+4.5, assurdo), per un insigne qualsiasi, mentre noi siamo qua con le pezze al culo a elemosinare calciatori e a fare il conto degli spiccioli per fare mercato.....


----------



## Mauricio (4 Gennaio 2022)

Ma di cosa vi stupite? Ingaggio almeno doppio (non si capisce se son lordi o netti), va a stare in Canada dove secondo statistiche internazionali si vive benissimo. Gioca senza troppo stress, può girare per strada normalmente senza avere l’assillo dei tifosi. Cosa doveva fare? Speriamo lo segua Romagnoli a luglio


----------



## gabri65 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Ha fatto benissimo, da tutti i punti di vista. Ognun per sé e Dio per tutti.

Se mai, mi scoppiano le giugulari quando vedo clubs dare questi ingaggi e poi ci scontriamo tra di noi poveracci, perché a questo mondo si deve essere per forza dei paladini della famosa "solidarietà".


----------



## kYMERA (4 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensano solo ai soldi.
> Ambizioni sportive zero.
> 
> Buona vita.
> Il calcio si scordera' di te..



figurati se gliene frega qualcosa. Avrei fatto lo stesso anche io fossi stato in lui. Poi va a vivere in Canada, sicuramente uno stato di un certo livello.


----------

